# Building My Showing Skills?



## AmberBabyHorseLover (Dec 22, 2011)

I have been riding for 11/12 years now and absolutely love doing it and a sixth months ago started a part time college course at Broomfield College to develop my skills in riding. However I do not have my own horse though am planning on buying one for my 18th! In this time i have done 2 shows both dressage, but was wondering how do you build your showing skills up? because everytime I do a show my nerves gets the better of me and the horse that i ride seems to find everything different and doesnt know what to think! Is there a way I can get him more prepared, and get used to the type of enviromnent before i actually do the show? 

Any advice is much appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

I don't do dressage, but I think this is universal: keep positive and RELAX! If there are small local shows that are cheap you can go to, try going to those for a little bit. They won't be as fancy and most of the time are a lot more laid back. This helps with the nerves.

If you want to just get comfortable with the atmosphere try going to shows just to watch and observe the other riders and flow of things.

I used to be nervous at shows when I first started riding, but the more I went to the more I realized the worst that could happen is I don't place. The best that could happen (if I relax and focus on my riding) is I could win the whole show!


----------



## AmberBabyHorseLover (Dec 22, 2011)

Thankyou very much I will remember that  and hopefully next year will go a bit better than this year  

I am deffo going to try just going to one of the shows and just being there and watching and hopefully that will build up my riding skills (yn)


----------



## uii (Dec 26, 2011)

This is easier said than done, but pretend you are just going over your routine at home with your horse.
_I am *just* practicing, c'mon, let's go over the *routine*. I am just* practicing*._

Also, remember that at the end of the show, you will be happy, going home with heaps of blue ribbons!
:happydance:


----------

